# Bruce George



## bigguy (May 23, 2009)

Just watched todays episode of little Brucey. He was on a crusade about illegal wildlife trade in Melbourne, which according to the authorities is 2nd only to drugs and generates billions of dollars a year in Melbourne alone. Glad I dont live there  

Anyway the first capture is a lovely Goldern Tree Snake which according to Bruce is only found in Qld. Strange, I was of the opinion they are only found in the NT. You can learn something new every day by watching these shows. It must be right as its on TV.

The next capture was in a backyard shed. This time it was a python found in the bottom of a garbage bin filled with tree clippings. Bruce pulled out a beatifull Olive python about 5 to 6 ft long. Obviously again not from Melbourne and a smuggled reptile. He went on to describe how they are only found across the top of Australia and can grow over 4 metres long. The Olive was one of the darkest I have ever seen, with a almost rainbow sheen in it's colour. And unlike any Olive I have ever seen before this one had a bright yellow belly instead of typical cream colouration. Did anyone see this very educational episode????

And people bag out poor old Brady Barr


----------



## Noongato (May 23, 2009)

At least he called it a python, not a super dangerous evil venomous snake that only a pro like themselves should ever approach


----------



## kidsheart (May 23, 2009)

i was watching something on fox last night, i think it was called taboo and was on ppl with weird pets pretty much. anyway they were talking about ball pythons and god they went on with some crap. stuff like... ' the ball pythong which is THOUGHT to be non venemous" and crap about how a 5 or 6ft ball python could kill a man (as if possible except under extreme and non normal conditions). 
annoys the hell out of me how they twist things around to make them sound how they wish reguardless of facts, and half the crap they rattle off as if it is an actual fact coulnt be further from the truth. 
and they also did a re-enactment of a "ferocious 14ft pet burmese python" which had eaten a cat but for some reason the burm looked surprisingly like 6 or 8ft max red tail hahah.

makes you wonder how much crap we get fed as fact that we dont know enough about to question and just take there word for it....????


----------



## sarah_m (May 23, 2009)

bigguy said:


> . The Olive was one of the darkest I have ever seen, with a almost rainbow sheen in it's colour. And unlike any Olive I have ever seen before this one had a bright yellow belly instead of typical cream colouration.
> r


I thought the same thing!!!! When he first showed it i thought water python and then he said it was an olive, so then i was confused.


----------



## Sock Puppet (May 23, 2009)

Dark body....yellow belly.....iridecent sheen.....it's gotta be a water python surely, not an olive?


----------



## JasonL (May 23, 2009)

I agree Bob, I posted something up about it on a previous thread. The Water python mistake shouldn't of happened from someone doing such a show, my 10 year old son knew what is was. The thing that gets me, was who supplied the snake? and how did the ID get stuffed up...unless someone was playing games


----------



## Kris (May 23, 2009)

I seriously doubt it was someone playing games JasonL. 
When you see what some of the members on here say, it shows his shows are being taken seriously.....so sad. Next he'll be catching and handling "Hooded Crownded Snakes"


----------



## bigguy (May 23, 2009)

Obviously the scene was set up as are all shows, but how could you make that mistake. Whoever lent them that Water Python must have played a joke stating it was a Olive, and probably never thought the fool would fall for it. They must still be laughing their heads off.

I remember in his first series while in Sydney, they rescued a large Red Belly from a 3rd floor appartment no where near any bush. Possible, but highly unlikely considering the suberb they were at. Then the next rescue was in the western suburbs and they catch a Stephens Banded in a new house. Stephens are not even found in Sydney. Complete setup.


----------



## sarah_m (May 23, 2009)

bigguy said:


> Whoever lent them that Water Python must have played a joke stating it was a Olive/QUOTE]
> But surely he can tell the difference between an olive and a water python! He is a snake catcher for crying out loud. I know everyone can make mistakes but that is a pretty big stuff up to make, especially when its going on tv.
> I consider myself fairly new to herps but even i could see it wasnt an olive


----------



## eipper (May 24, 2009)

look at the way he trys to kill (i mean pin) the Copperheads.....or how an experinced snake catch tried to grab a wellsi about 20mm behind the head and wonders why it had him......or then was the curl he got wacked by and did not tell anyone about till he was in a bad way...


----------



## Kris (May 24, 2009)

The copperhead episode was interesting. His chum nearly cops a bite in the neck/chest region. It's amazing what crap makes it to tv in the name of entertainment. I'd love to "pin" the clown with that hook to get it in the dwarfs head how damaging it can be to the por vicyim he "has to rescue".


----------



## No-two (May 24, 2009)

I only seen it after JasonL had mentioned it about the water, was fantastic. And yeah it had to be smuggled in, couldn't be someones pet. Allthough even worse then this I seen a book (can't remember what it was) but anyways it was about pythons and elapids of australia and under the water python description it had a light grey, white bellied snake :| And in another one it had a picture of a snakes vent and was saying how snakes mate with their spurs and was pointing to a 'spur' The 'spur' was about 5 scales away from the vent and just a random scale.


----------



## Sean#1 (May 24, 2009)

bruce george is a dick head


----------



## salebrosus (May 24, 2009)

bigguy said:


> Obviously the scene was set up as are all shows, but how could you make that mistake. Whoever lent them that Water Python must have played a joke stating it was a Olive, and probably never thought the fool would fall for it. They must still be laughing their heads off.
> 
> I remember in his first series while in Sydney, they rescued a large Red Belly from a 3rd floor appartment no where near any bush. Possible, but highly unlikely considering the suberb they were at. Then the next rescue was in the western suburbs and they catch a Stephens Banded in a new house. Stephens are not even found in Sydney. Complete setup.



hahahahaha i remember that episode, very funny. Thats the one where he grabs a diamond python from a backpackers hostel in Bondi, grabs it y the head very roughly, then it proceeds to pee everywhere.

I think the poor bugger is always going to be remember for his attempt at heading a death adder, then craps himself when he gets nailed.


----------



## scam7278 (May 24, 2009)

i loved the fact that because the tree snake was only from QLD it had to be illegaly smuggled into Melbourne


----------



## zulu (May 24, 2009)

*re Bruce*

Bring back raymond Hoser everybody loves raymond.bruce is the shark in finding nemo,fish are friends not food.


----------



## slither (May 24, 2009)

once again everybody bags people for god sakes really so what the guy is passionate about saving snakes isnt that the main thing at least hes not out killing them maybe once u all get ure own tv show then u can start bagging people hey lets try that im sure all of you have made mistakes handling indentifying etc


----------



## No-two (May 24, 2009)

slither said:


> once again everybody bags people for god sakes really so what the guy is passionate about saving snakes isnt that the main thing at least hes not out killing them maybe once u all get ure own tv show then u can start bagging people hey lets try that im sure all of you have made mistakes handling indentifying etc


 
I'm sure half of the people (with the exception of perhaps you) would do a much better show then this goose. I think it was kupper thogh that lent him the olive python


----------



## Specks (May 24, 2009)

why is everyone sayin it was smuggled and illegal just because it inst locale. maybe it is an escaped pet that is legal on someone licence. so really that was the first thing that came to my head when i watched it


----------



## anntay (May 24, 2009)

i have watched his shows with my 8 year old son who loves snakes etc. I remember watching a episode were he was handling a snake that he was scared of and got bitten by it. what a dick. 
why can't they just look at them and not touch them.


----------



## Pike01 (May 24, 2009)

I like how he said he started out rescuing snakes off the road so poachers couldn't get them. I also seen the copperhead episode,I think he should call himself "snakebuster" again, cause he busted a few ribs then I reckon.


----------



## varanid_mike (Sep 18, 2009)

The so called olive python (water python) and gold tree snake where kindly supplied by black snake productions after a huge amount of stuffing around by the prospo company that made this doco. They where also a bit rough with the snakes and i was not allowed to talk directly to bruce george. They didn't want to know much about what i knew or thought, they are the experts.:?


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Sep 18, 2009)

G'day Mike,

When doing film and media work, it pays to keep a level head and remain very much in control over what is happening with your animals. We have a filmed several documentaries, TV shows and advertising campaigns up here and the majority of our clients are very respectful, however some have absolutely no regard for the safety of the animal or the handler and have no qualms in requesting some absolutely ridiculous stuff. Remember, once it's on their camera, they can use it however they want...don't let them push you to do something that isn't safe or responsible.

If your client doesn't like it, simply walk off set - generally they will come pandering to you, and if they don't, who cares?

Cheers


----------



## varanid_mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Its all good mate, ive done a fair bit of this type of work. I ended up not doing the last few shoots as they wanted him to handle my tiger snakes which is not allowed in Vic. And i did step in when he was rough with one of the tree snakes.
Thanks for the input. 
My animals health and happiness will always come before the clients whims. 
Hows things up north, business good?


----------



## WombleHerp (Feb 15, 2010)

Watching the golden tree snake ep now.... Havent got to the water python yet, but seeing previous eps I know hes a bit rough. He just 'found' a corn snake that was planted, and the chick had to tell him what it was and that it wasn't venomous... He then removed his goggles... Haahaha


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 15, 2010)

He comes across as the biggest chook ever! :lol: ....I'm sorry to say, I'm not a fan! There must be plenty of broken tails and aggitated snakes after some of his efforts. I cringe more than smile if I'm ever "lucky enough" to be watching one of his shows! :?


----------



## JasonL (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm past the cringe stage and go into open laughter.


----------



## Bricked (Feb 15, 2010)

yea the olive python was at a kids at my schools house


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Feb 15, 2010)

Did anyone see the episode when he wanted to tail Taipans at Billabong Sanctuary in North Qld. 

He approached the Wildlife Park and met Dan Bamblet (SENIOR KEEPER). Dan got out an Inland and showed him how to do it, Bruce then had a crack and wasnt very confident, but still pushed on. 

Then came time to get out the Coastal, Dan got it out first and went pretty well with it. Then comes big Bruceys chance in the light, well he packed his duds and hesitated with it a few times and really unsettled the snake. Dan had to step in and take over and got nailed on the inside of the thigh trying to take over. 

I saw Dan not long after at a Zoo conference and the poor bugger stil has side affects years later.

Mike and Jonno are right, TV productions really push you to do things you shouldnt and you really have to be careful what you do and what you say and how you say it. I have constantly been mis-quoted by the media when doing interviews in my old job. 

In this case you would have to think the producers would be concerned as Brucey George has been nailed at least 3 times by a venomous snake while filming.

Mind you they probably like it for the drama factor.


----------



## varanid_mike (Feb 15, 2010)

I would recommend_ almost_ (there is a few in the same boat as Bruce) any reptile demonstrator in OZ to do a TV series above Bruce, he seems nice enough but has no reptile knowledge or experience when it comes to doing an "educational" documentary. Please do not think I am attacking him, he is just not suited to it, is way too rough with animals and cannot work with them safely. Hey i know......Me and Jonno could do it….


----------



## nathancl (Feb 15, 2010)

there are golden tree snakes in northern queensland


----------



## dave8208 (Feb 15, 2010)

they are all repeats and i dont watch him anymore.........and wouldnt recommend him to a bunch of japanese tourists...................use the remote like i do - even the wrestling is more real


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Feb 15, 2010)

Yeah right.... Jonno has a head like a bag of smashed crabs lol. just jokes Jonno

Mind you, bruce looks like a deep sea racing mullet, SO MAYBE SMASHED CRABS WOULD BE AN IMPROVEMENT.


----------



## SLACkra (Feb 15, 2010)

A lot of wildlife docos are staged these days its quite a shame. I remember watching an episode of one of his shows where he decided that the best way to get a baby death adder off a country road was to pin its head... He then ended up getting bitten by it. I saw that episode where the guy got bitten by the taipan though they edited it as such that made it hard to tell exacty what happend. 

Andrew


----------



## Waterrat (Feb 15, 2010)

slither said:


> once again everybody bags people for god sakes really so what the guy is passionate about saving snakes isnt that the main thing at least hes not out killing them maybe once u all get ure own tv show then u can start bagging people hey lets try that im sure all of you have made mistakes handling indentifying etc



No mate, passion is not enough if you stand in front of the public. The presenter and the media alike have the responsibility to EDUCATE and not only to entertain.
By the way, I like your spelling ... thinking about your own TV show?


----------



## dave8208 (Feb 15, 2010)

also , that is why he went to India to look for elephants..................its hard to mistake them for anything else


----------



## ReptilianGuy (Feb 15, 2010)

SLACkra said:


> A lot of wildlife docos are staged these days its quite a shame. I remember watching an episode of one of his shows where he decided that the best way to get a baby death adder off a country road was to pin its head... He then ended up getting bitten by it. I saw that episode where the guy got bitten by the taipan though they edited it as such that made it hard to tell exacty what happend.
> 
> Andrew


 
The best one is where a catcher in WA gets really cocky with a Mulga and holds it up to his face. It then promptly bites his nose.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Feb 15, 2010)

That was actually in NT, and it was a perfect case of a totally competent and responsible handler letting the film crew push them for that "perfect" shot.


----------



## ReptilianGuy (Feb 15, 2010)

Jonno from ERD said:


> That was actually in NT, and it was a perfect case of a totally competent and responsible handler letting the film crew push them for that "perfect" shot.


 
My apologises, I wasn't aware. That would account for the IMMENSELY annoyed look on his face then, Can I ask, was he okay though? I don't recall the footage I saw didn't say whether it was a dry bite or not? Thats if you know of course


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Feb 15, 2010)

Yeah, he was fine. It only just touched him.


----------



## gunny (Feb 15, 2010)

Sean#1 said:


> bruce george is a dick head


 
BAHAHAHAHA couldn't have said it better myself


----------



## shane14 (Feb 15, 2010)

is he even 2 ft tall?


----------



## SamNabz (Feb 15, 2010)

Haha glad it's not just me who thinks the worst of this guy...for a big tattooed bloke he's a massive girl...cries every chance he gets...
But yeah, definitely one of the worst "educational" reptile shows on TV at present...
Probably the reason he's only got 3-5 episodes that just keep getting replayed.


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Feb 15, 2010)

Let’s not get carried away or confused about the real intention or the plot of these shows. The show is simply about a quirky little bikie who loves playing with snakes and that is what the punters find entertaining. The production company never intended this to be anything else so why would they give a toss about keeping it factual, not unlike some of Steve Irwin’s dribble really, Entertaining? Of course it is.
I have helped with one of Bruces episodes and I found him to be polite and friendly and over all a nice guy. He knows he not an expert and if you asked him he would probably tell you that.


----------



## snake_boy (Feb 15, 2010)

bigguy said:


> Anyway the first capture is a lovely Goldern Tree Snake which according to Bruce is only found in Qld. Strange, I was of the opinion they are only found in the NT. You can learn something new every day by watching these shows. It must be right as its on TV.


 
I have seen them in QLD, it must be awesome to know everything, i inspire to be like you one day!


----------



## Herpgirl (Feb 15, 2010)

I watch his shows on animal planet ALL the time I am addicted to it lol


----------



## Hooglabah (Feb 15, 2010)

who saw the follow up episode on the death adder bite. what a load of male reproductive juices's.
" i got bitten by a death adder 2 years ago in this very spot its been very hard for me since then to even look at em" pfft almost as bad as austin stevens


----------



## Snakelove (Feb 15, 2010)

i watch austin stevens, bruce george and brady barr just to see the snake. not to listen to any info. lol


----------



## RELLIK81 (Feb 16, 2010)

i dont watch the shows for information....i watch it to see the reptiles....its entertaining .....i love it when he over dramatizes things.....

a good show i like to watch is on foxtel calles Snake Wranglers....love it.....


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 16, 2010)

RELLIK81 said:


> a good show i like to watch is on foxtel calles Snake Wranglers....love it.....



That is a ripper! I like that one also


----------



## bluereptile (Feb 16, 2010)

shows like austin stevens and brady bar really get to me lol


----------



## Snakelove (Feb 16, 2010)

RELLIK81 said:


> i dont watch the shows for information....i watch it to see the reptiles....its entertaining .....i love it when he over dramatizes things.....
> 
> a good show i like to watch is on foxtel calles Snake Wranglers....love it.....


i love that show too. collecting info and data and once they took a video of the snake that glides through the air forgot what its called. lol


----------



## RELLIK81 (Feb 16, 2010)

yeah i seen that one....was amazing how they can fly like that...i like the death adder episode where they find all those babies....would be a great find for them....


----------



## slither (Feb 16, 2010)

haha waterrat ure funny i was simply stating my thoughts its not a spelling competition and for your info before u bag me im probably more educated than you


----------



## Snakelove (Feb 16, 2010)

RELLIK81 said:


> yeah i seen that one....was amazing how they can fly like that...i like the death adder episode where they find all those babies....would be a great find for them....


love the boa episode too. a baby boa was hiding in the bathroom sink and had to break it down lol


----------



## SLACkra (Feb 16, 2010)

There was an episode where he picked up a gecko (asper i think) and then started scratching its neck and then said "its just like a dog". I'm assuming that was a load of rubbish?


----------



## noidea (Feb 16, 2010)

we watch it to check out the critters. Our 6 year old generally corrects what he is saying especially the ep with the water python or asks us if he is telling the truth.lol.


----------



## Sdaji (Feb 16, 2010)

SLACkra said:


> There was an episode where he picked up a gecko (asper i think) and then started scratching its neck and then said "its just like a dog". I'm assuming that was a load of rubbish?



You may be able to tell the difference between a dog and a gecko, but that's no reason to brag. It makes the people who can't do it feel worse. If you think you're so smart, try telling the difference between an elephant and a microwave.


----------



## Noxious (Feb 16, 2010)

Brady Barr is the absolute worst. Did anyone see the one with the retics in the cave? He got bitten on the *** and made the stupidest noise as well as having a gigantic sook. His crocs related docos are amateur at best,


----------



## Kurama (Feb 16, 2010)

Romulus Whitaker makes some great documentary's.


----------



## corky (Feb 16, 2010)

What is this show?????


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Feb 17, 2010)

Is this the mysterious Corky from Labrador. If it is get over here and render my wall.

Its a show on Animal Planet called Snake Busters starring Bruce George, occasionally there is some good stuff on it, but generally its big Brucey gettin tagged by Elapids and getting his facts wrong.

Funny stuff sometimes


----------



## bally (Feb 17, 2010)

i saw this episode and i also had a good chuckle and the 'olive' snake. His shows i have noticed recently are tending to move further away from aussie snakes and into things like elephants and crap over seas. so much for the snake crusader. 

On a lighter note i do keep watching them because every now and again he shows you something impressive, like that corn snake or old mates lizard collection

Nick


----------



## Notechis (Feb 19, 2010)

PilbaraPythons said:


> Let’s not get carried away or confused about the real intention or the plot of these shows. The show is simply about a quirky little bikie who loves playing with snakes and that is what the punters find entertaining. The production company never intended this to be anything else so why would they give a toss about keeping it factual, not unlike some of Steve Irwin’s dribble really, Entertaining? Of course it is.
> I have helped with one of Bruces episodes and I found him to be polite and friendly and over all a nice guy. He knows he not an expert and if you asked him he would probably tell you that.



Spot on Dave.


----------



## adderboy (Feb 19, 2010)

Notechis said:


> Spot on Dave.



Yeah, but be careful, Dave. You're introducing common sense to the argument - a sure dampener to a good ol' public hanging.


----------



## gozz (Feb 19, 2010)

He has a big heart and i dont mind him, Go Brucie


----------

